# New baby rat!



## Ratiful (Jan 6, 2010)

New baby rat! After buying a brand new cage (not wooden this time, all plastic and metal!), my parents were really impressed with how little they smelled- if they smelled at all. For my birthday they thought I could get another little girl! (Although, I have to pay for her). I'm so excited! I brought her home in a brand new cage with a wheel and a hide-out. :mrgreen: She's a lot happier at home than at the petstore, she likes to be held more and explore her cage, whereas at the petstore, it took me a long time to decide if I wanted her or not because I couldn't really bond with the poor girl. In the end, I was convinced to get her anyway, and turns out, she's a real sweetheart!














































Anyone have name suggestions? I was thinking of 'Echo', but I'm not positive. When I hear a name that clicks, then I'll be sure.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

she's cute, congrats 

but she will quickly outgrow that cage. i have one big boy separate in it and it's squishy. it'd be a good hospital/quarantine/intro cage, though.


----------



## Ratiful (Jan 6, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> she's cute, congrats
> 
> but she will quickly outgrow that cage. i have one big boy separate in it and it's squishy. it'd be a good hospital/quarantine/intro cage, though.


Totally aware of that, but thank you! I have a bigger cage she's going to go into, but the bar spaces are too big for her right now. That cage is definitely for quarantine, transport, etc. after she's done with it, those were my plans!


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

She's adorable. Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## Ratiful (Jan 6, 2010)

blenderpie said:


> She's adorable. Congrats and happy birthday!


Thanks!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

so cool!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

OMG this was from 11 years ago. whoops.


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

How do you delete your old comment? This one made no sense after another one of my comments was removed.(rightfully so btw)


----------

